# Sirius + XM? Not so fast....



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, all of you smart guys -- heard today about Best of XM, now available for Sirius. Was really interested, as XM has a much broader college sports coverage. Was willing to pay the $4/month extra -- all was good, until I got to the sign-up page, and found out that when it comes to my BMW OEM radio, "This package is not compatible with your current radio. " Any ideas on what BMW or Sirius can/will do about this?


----------



## timmetro69 (Dec 13, 2006)

I ran into the same thing when I tried to add the Best of XM to my 2007 335i. I tried to sign up via the Sirius site first, then saw the incompatibility message. 

I called Sirius Customer Service hoping that it was an error on the site. Things seemed to go well and the agent didn't seem to be having any problem adding the service. She then said she needed to put me on hold; when she came back she told me my radio was incompatible.

I've installed a Sportster 2 in the center armrest of my car, so at least I have the XM channels I like available. I'd definitely like to skip it, though, and have everything available via the built-in Sat radio.

Definitely interested in hearing of anyone who's had success.


----------



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wrote BMW NA to see what they had planned to address this. Obviously, not much --



> Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC regarding satellite radio. We value our customers' input, and your idea will be directed to the appropriate department for review and consideration.
> 
> Newer developments reflecting the wishes and needs of our customers continue to evolve. For decades, we have created cars and services delivering superior safety, quality, and value to our customers.
> 
> ...


I guess I am naive about BMW's interest in staying ahead of something like this. For heaven's sakes, Ford's OEM radios can access this package, and BMW's can't?  I didn't have a "remark" - I asked a question and thought I would get something approximating an answer, even if it was "We thought about it. Sorry -- too hard."

There -- I feel so much better now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

From what I can gather if you have XM it will work as normal. If you have Sirius it will work as normal.

If you want to get the 'best of both' it will require different hardware.

Not sure on BMW though compared to Ford.


----------



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Sirius' reply*

Asked the WTF question of Sirius. Here is the reply:



> Dear XXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting SIRIUS in regard to XM compatibility. We are here to assist!
> 
> We apologize for any frustration this may have caused. We intended that all receivers be compatible with the new XM programming. After research we found this to not be possible. We are forwarding your comments to the appropriate department for consideration.


Bottom line is that I paid BMW $400 for a receiver to work in conjunction with my car. Now, that receiver is obsolete, and there is no remedy -- current or planned. I just expected more, from a company that is forward leaning, and not shy about pricing accordingly. :thumbdwn:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I would not say it is obsolete. It still works for Sirius correct?


----------



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

I didn't say "non functional" -- I said obsolete. It doesn't work for the full range of offerings currently available from Sirius, while other OEM receivers do (including *all* XM OEMs being able to receive "Best of Sirius"). Sirius and BMW have a business relationship, and with it comes a responsibility to ensure an upgrade path. I don't know whether that is an add on module, firmware reflash, what -- but they need to offer something, not just a shrug of the shoulder.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate to be 'that guy' but not everyone can make something upgradeable. 1/2 of the electronics sold on a 'new' car are obsolete within a year. A new revision of Bluetooth comes out, some new technology comes out etc etc etc

BMW has been using the same module since 03 so maybe it is not possible for it to get the "Best of XM". BMW is just providing a product and they are not responsible for providing an upgrade path for a vehicle that is 4 years old. I would guess sometime soon we will see a new Sirius module come out from BMW that will offer this option. The Sirius was added onto the vehicle to get Sirius and that service is still fully functional.

You mention that ALL OEM XM systems can get the "Best of Sirius" but the question is can ALL Sirius OEM systems get "Best of XM"?

I know it is frustrating but it really is not outside the norm. When BMW made that module "Best of XM" was something Sirius wouldn't have known about and wouldn't care to know about. So it is not a possible upgrade. You also have to consider that BMW is using an OEM Sirius module. It is not your off the shelf 99 dollar Sirius module. For all we know Ford using the little black XM Direct module and it may be more compatible for upgrading.


----------



## zachbsw (Sep 22, 2008)

scm53 said:


> Bottom line is that I paid BMW $400 for a receiver to work in conjunction with my car. Now, that receiver is obsolete, and there is no remedy -- current or planned. I just expected more, from a company that is forward leaning, and not shy about pricing accordingly. :thumbdwn:


It looks like BMW OEM Sirius units aren't the only ones left out on this. Apparently some of the OEM Sirius Radios in Chrysler autos like Jeep are also not able to get the new channels.

I've been trying to figure out a technical explanation since the new channel offerings (Best of XM / Best of SIRIUS) are supposedly being transmitted through both SIRIUS and XM satellites but so far everything I read hasn't turned up much except a lot of confused and frustrated people. Maybe some sort of channel limitation with the OEM units that doesn't exist in the aftermarket units... Who knows, but nonetheless it is what it is.

Personally I am thrilled with the football coverage already offered on SIRIUS.


----------



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to be 'that guy' but not everyone can make something upgradeable.


Well, obviously, Sirius expected "all existing radios" to be compatable with the "Best of packages":

From http://investor.sirius.com/ReleaseDe...leaseID=232255



> Following a merger, SIRIUS will be able to offer the best of both services in a mix of programming that *can be accessed by existing radios*, including such critically acclaimed SIRIUS programming as:
> 
> * 100% commercial-free music
> * The best sports line-up including the NFL, NASCAR, NBA and college
> ...


Shame on me for not realizing that "can be accessed by existing radios" really meant "only a few existing radios". Or that it meant "can be accessed by existing XM radios".


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I understand your frustration but the OEM BMW Sirius module was made available in 2002. That is 6 years old and has not changed. At that point a merger or some upgrade path was probably not put into the pipeline or was even a thought.

It is obviously depressing that BMW is one of the modules not able to receive the Sirius but as with other technology most of it is actually obsolete by the time you swipe your credit card. At least with this you still have the device functioning and receiving the full Sirius programming.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

zachbsw said:


> It looks like BMW OEM Sirius units aren't the only ones left out on this. Apparently some of the OEM Sirius Radios in Chrysler autos like Jeep are also not able to get the new channels.
> *
> I've been trying to figure out a technical explanation since the new channel offerings (Best of XM / Best of SIRIUS) are supposedly being transmitted through both SIRIUS and XM satellites *but so far everything I read hasn't turned up much except a lot of confused and frustrated people. Maybe some sort of channel limitation with the OEM units that doesn't exist in the aftermarket units... Who knows, but nonetheless it is what it is.
> 
> Personally I am thrilled with the football coverage already offered on SIRIUS.


I tried also to find the technical explanation of this "limitation" and found nothing. And technically it should be none: if the "Best of XM" channels are being "piped" thru the Sirius satellite system then all Sirius receivers should be able to receive them, as the satellite TX frequencies still are the same. If these new channels are in fact being "piped" thru a different/new set of satellite frequencies or even thru an XM satellite then these "old" Sirius receivers that don't get this new set of channels are basically obsolete after this merger. Which I though that it was one of the federal conditions to approve this merger: new/combined service should be compatible with existing receivers.

Now, the issue could be one of channel capacity, however still it doesn't make any technical sense to me to design a _digital_ receiver with no capacity of adding new channels when the whole business plan behind this merger is to combine/add a bunch of channels for extra money.

So at the end, I think that the issue could be as simple as a software update that it is not ready yet for those OEM receivers that cannot add these new channels.

About the OEM BMW Sirius receivers, the current MOST receivers are different from the I Bus receivers, and in turn there were two different I Bus receivers (single and dual antenna), so BMW really have updated these receivers pretty much constantly in the last 6 years.


----------



## zachbsw (Sep 22, 2008)

Technic said:


> About the OEM BMW Sirius receivers, the current MOST receivers are different from the I Bus receivers, and in turn there were two different I Bus receivers (single and dual antenna), so BMW really have updated these receivers pretty much constantly in the last 6 years.


Good point.


----------



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

*official BMW announcement*

here is the announcement from BMW, in a dealer bulletin issued last week -- bottom line, *NO* X3s, Z4s -- of any production year, and basically anything made before Spring '08:

1 Series (E82/E88) 03/08 Production and Later 
3 Series (E9x) 03/08 Production and Later 
3 Series (E46) Currently Not Available 
5 Series (E60/E61) 03/08 Production and Later 
6 Series (E63/E64) 03/08 Production and Later 
7 Series (E65/E66) 03/08 Production and Later 
7 Series (F01/F02) Start of Production 
X5 (E70) 04/08 Production and Later 
X6 (E71) 04/08 Production and Later 
X3 (E83) Currently Not Available 
Z4 (E85/E86) Currently Not Available


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

scm53 said:


> OK, all of you smart guys -- heard today about Best of XM, now available for Sirius. Was really interested, as XM has a much broader college sports coverage. Was willing to pay the $4/month extra -- all was good, until I got to the sign-up page, and found out that when it comes to my BMW OEM radio, "This package is not compatible with your current radio. " Any ideas on what BMW or Sirius can/will do about this?


I don't understand the stupidity of Sirius.

Who cares what radio you have? All they have to do is duplicate the Best of XM programming on Sirius in an allocated channel range and vice versa. Why would they limit revenue to a particular receiver?


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

> From what I can gather if you have XM it will work as normal. If you have Sirius it will work as normal.


So you are saying now if you want xm you have that choice, even though it is a sirius receiver. But you are only going to get XM if you activate as XM.

What about pre Spring 2008 models?

I know where I can get a factory reciever fairly cheap and we have all xm radios in our cars and prefer xm anyway. If this is the case it would be nice to integrate the XM into the car system vs. plug in portable.


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a 2005 330xi with Sirius. Can I just buy a new tuner and leave the head unit alone?


----------



## fins (Mar 30, 2008)

Same thing on my 2007 E86 - Best of XM not available. Purchased/installed BSW Sirius module last week. I have a Sirius/Pioneer in my 2007 Tundra and it has the capability to get Best of XM. BTW, when I purchased BSW Sirius I was unable to get 1 year free subscription as advertised. Zach at BSW is trying to work this out. Service has been very professional. Thanks, Zach...


----------



## hunt55 (Oct 9, 2005)

I ran into the issue of non compatiability with the best of XM on the 06 325i. Upon discussing the issue with Sirius, they have integrated certain channels but it appears the premium items such as NBA, Opra are not available. 

I have promptly filed a compaint with the FCC and have a case number.


----------



## DangerMoose (Nov 16, 2008)

Sirius receiver hardware is, was, and always has been inferior.

The merger is only exposing this in big, bright lights.


----------



## jdcolombo (Nov 16, 2008)

If you have a MOST bus car, you can replace the Sirius radio module with a new one that will get the Best of XM channels. The problem is that this part retails for $495, and requires dealer programming to install (God knows how much that is). I called BMW and asked them to replace the module for free in my 7-month old X5. No dice. I would suggest that all of us with MOST bus cars call BMW customer service and complain. This is ridiculous; I paid $600 for a factory radio option that doesn't receive all the channels. It's like selling me an AM radio that doesn't get any of the frequencies below 900khz.

BMW management should get together with Sirius management and find a way to offer customers an upgrade path at reasonable cost. I don't mind paying $100 to upgrade my radio, but I'll be damned if I'm going to pay another $600 to do it.

John C.


----------



## gregthomp (Sep 12, 2006)

jdcolombo said:


> I would suggest that all of us with MOST bus cars call BMW customer service and complain. This is ridiculous; I paid $600 for a factory radio option that doesn't receive all the channels. It's like selling me an AM radio that doesn't get any of the frequencies below 900khz..


I sympathize, and I have one of the non-"Best of XM"-compatible radios, too, but I can't see this being remotely a priority for either Sirius or BMW, especially since the problem is solved in current models. I really only think it would be a legitimate beef if our Sirius radios suddenly didn't work AT ALL with the combined service. As it is, I think they've improved their basic service by picking up a few of XM's better channels and including them at no extra charge.

Sirius+XM has its hands full simply trying to stay in business.


----------



## hunt55 (Oct 9, 2005)

gregthomp said:


> I sympathize, and I have one of the non-"Best of XM"-compatible radios, too, but I can't see this being remotely a priority for either Sirius or BMW, especially since the problem is solved in current models. I really only think it would be a legitimate beef if our Sirius radios suddenly didn't work AT ALL with the combined service. As it is, I think they've improved their basic service by picking up a few of XM's better channels and including them at no extra charge.
> 
> Sirius+XM has its hands full simply trying to stay in business.


I concur they have their hands full but I am in DC and followed the merger discussions with the FCC. My understanding is that Sirius and XM made assurances to the old government that channels would be available on current receivers and they understand they have to basically run two systems. As noted in my earlier posts, my conversations with Sirius led me to understand that it really is a contract issue as to why some premium channels have not moved over and they have moved over quite a few XM channels. Hence, it is doable. Actually, some of the new channels are an improvement.

Current subscribers with current equipment were not made to understand they have to buy new equipment to receive the best of XM. So Sirius has to fix it. Not my problem since they are taking my $$$$s.


----------



## frantzy (Dec 26, 2006)

jdcolombo said:


> It's like selling me an AM radio that doesn't get any of the frequencies below 900khz.


No, it's like selling you an AM radio that can't be retrofitted to get every FM station.

I'm bummed about not being able to get Best of XM (mainly for the NHL), but I think it's an understandable situation as a customer of BMW and Sirius. And I'm quite happy to get the additional XM-based channels recently added at no extra charge.

My wife's Audi is able to get Best of Sirius and I love having the combined package. I don't think it should be an all or nothing proposition, where no progress can be made unless it's available to everyone. Like another poster said, Sirius XM have their hands full just trying to stay in business, and I'm hoping they will.


----------



## jdcolombo (Nov 16, 2008)

frantzy said:


> No, it's like selling you an AM radio that can't be retrofitted to get every FM station.
> 
> I'm bummed about not being able to get Best of XM (mainly for the NHL), but I think it's an understandable situation as a customer of BMW and Sirius.


Well, you're right - it's more like the Government announcing that it intends to expand the AM band, after which announcement carmakers continue to sell standard AM radios with no possibility of an upgrade.

I simply don't agree, however, that it's "understandable." BMW sells its image in part by telling us over and over again that it is on the cutting edge of technology. As a result, I can't believe that they have been putting radios in their cars incapable of receiving the additional Sirius channels (note, these are channels Sirius is adding to its own service on its own satellite network; these are not the much-heralded but still non-existent "dual band" solutions), when Sirius itself switched to upgradeable radios over a year ago. The fact is, someone at BMW simply wasn't thinking about the future EVEN AFTER THE MERGER HAD LONG BEEN ANNOUNCED. For a company that sells its image on the cutting edge of technology, that's unacceptable.

What should happen here is that BMW and Sirius should agree on a cost-sharing arrangement to upgrade current customers, perhaps with a customer co-pay and a requirement that the customer agree to a 1-year programming commitment (this is similar to what DirecTV and DISH network do when they introduce new technology: the new hardware is free, but you have to commit to 18-24 months of programming). Some product planner and manager at BMW just dropped the ball on this, and we shouldn't go around making excuses for them. They knew the merger was in the works; using outdated technology when they had that knowledge is something I'd expect from GM, not BMW.

John C.


----------



## hunt55 (Oct 9, 2005)

jdcolombo said:


> Well, you're right - it's more like the Government announcing that it intends to expand the AM band, after which announcement carmakers continue to sell standard AM radios with no possibility of an upgrade.
> 
> I simply don't agree, however, that it's "understandable." BMW sells its image in part by telling us over and over again that it is on the cutting edge of technology. As a result, I can't believe that they have been putting radios in their cars incapable of receiving the additional Sirius channels (note, these are channels Sirius is adding to its own service on its own satellite network; these are not the much-heralded but still non-existent "dual band" solutions), when Sirius itself switched to upgradeable radios over a year ago. The fact is, someone at BMW simply wasn't thinking about the future EVEN AFTER THE MERGER HAD LONG BEEN ANNOUNCED. For a company that sells its image on the cutting edge of technology, that's unacceptable.
> 
> ...


I concur with your comments and intend to ask for just the remedy you have suggested in as part of my complanit already filed with the FCC concerning the merger and lost of channels due to incompatable equipment.

Hunt55


----------



## cariduros (Jan 14, 2009)

It definitely stinks that most of our radios are not compatible. I'm really angry because I supposedly have one of the builds that should be compatible. I just got my 2009 328i a month ago and was shocked to find out my fully-loaded BMW with the new I-Drive couldn't get the Best of XM channels. It really makes even less sense since the radio obviously updated to the new channel lineup that occurred in October/November and the Best of XM lineup should have been involved with that update. The update should be something that isn't that hard to do for Sirius, but my guess is that it won't happen for a few more months. However, that is just a guess. If anyone hears any updates, please post.


----------



## Rodie (Mar 16, 2005)

*Offer to anyone interested...*

... if anyone wants to part with their Sirius module (assuming it is compat with an E46 M3) I'll trade you for the XM module/kit from EAS that can get best of Sirius.

I'd like to save a few bucks and all I want is Howard Stern!

Rodie


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

frantzy said:


> No, it's like selling you an AM radio that can't be retrofitted to get every FM station.
> \ll.


No it is like selling an AM radio when it would have made more sense to sell an AM/FM radio.
In this case I'm sure BMW got a nice cut from every Sirius subscription that is sold, so they gave them a monopoly. Apparently they didn't forsee the merger (who did?) or anticipate that maybe - just maybe - some of their customers might prefer XM (with MLB etc. ) over Sirius. Or just didn't care (more likely).

What is frustrating is that we have all come to expect that computers can be upgraded to the latest software on a regular basis. But apparently a $35k+ automobile with supposedly high tech computer chip radios cannot be upgraded to receive more channels. Quite honestly it would not bother me if they would offer to swap out the old unit for a new one and charge me for it. But I gather that option isn't available because they don't want to devote any resources to designing an upgraded unit given the limited market.

So yes, it pisses us off. I just bought an Acura with XM (which I really like) and now I'm basically learning that I won't be able to get a multiple-subsription because my Sirius-ready BMW can't be upgraded, except through the AUX input. Ridiculous


----------

